# Montana Twins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Red Angus are gold for this Montana rancher.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/5-pairs-of-twin-calves-born-on-small-montana-ranch-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is good to read the mother took the second calves and they are good enough milkers to raise twins. I would be pouring the feed to those momma cows in hopes they keep up the good work. That is at least an extra 5K nursing.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

It said 5 sets in the first 8 cows. Does that mean that he's only had 8 calve, or thats just the way it worked out and he's since had all 34 calve with no more twins since?


----------

